# Lump on my goats cheek



## Mariah12 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hello I am new to this page but I have a emergency one of my goats that I’ve had for 4 years just grew a lump on the side of her cheek I noticed it yesterday afternoon and  immediately Isolated her in one of the stalls my immediate thought was CL but the lump  is not located on the spots where the get them  the lump grew a bit bigger over night.  I did feed my goats some garden plants  so I  think she might have ate something that got stuck on her cheek  or something . I called my vet and she has an appointment next Monday so I won’t know till then


----------



## caprines.n.me (Aug 19, 2021)

Goodness!  You did exactly right by isolating her even if it likely isn't in a CL location.  It could be a tooth problem or, as you indicated, something pokey that she ate.  What is the texture of the lump?  It could perhaps be a regular abscess and if growing quickly could rupture on it's own.  I thought it might be appropriate to warn you of that, lol.   Hope the vet can fix her up.


----------



## Mariah12 (Aug 19, 2021)

The lump got a big bigger kinda of looks the same as yesterday but it has a firm touch and it’s easy to move around


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 19, 2021)

If it appeared suddenly and increased inside quickly, my first thought would be a bite and swelling.   Could certainly be something else...a briar, splinter, etc.   Hope it's minor. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Mariah12 (Aug 20, 2021)

Yes I will. She has her appointment  on Monday


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 20, 2021)

When the vet sees her, if it is an abscess, you will have to wait until it "ripens" to lance it.  Then have the vet do a culture on the pus to make sure what it is.  

If the pus is mushy greenish, it is probably Actinobaccillus. If it is harder pus that looks like cottage cheese then it might be Caseous Lymphadenitis.  

I was getting really upset with my sheep getting abscesses so had them cultured and it turned out to be Actinobaccillus.  This is another type of organism that can cause abscesses when the skin is punctured by splinters, thorns, etc.  Ugly and nasty, but not CL.  Actinobaccillus is present on the outside of everyone's skin so any cut can allow it to start an infection.  For some reason it is more prevalent in sheep than in goats  Our goats never got abscesses.  Actinobaccillus abscesses can get enormous.


----------



## Mariah12 (Aug 23, 2021)

So update on my goat  over the week the bump went down to almost nothing took her to her appointment my vet said that he thinks it was from a bite or a hit  nothing major   I was so  Relief I am thinking that maybe my miniature pony bit Her he tends to get aggressive when I feed them fruit he doesn’t like sharing  he gave her Banmaine for the rest of the little swelling  she has left  so she should be back to normal


----------



## Finnie (Aug 23, 2021)

Mariah12 said:


> So update on my goat  over the week the bump went down to almost nothing took her to her appointment my vet said that he thinks it was from a bite or a hit  nothing major   I was so  Relief I am thinking that maybe my miniature pony bit Her he tends to get aggressive when I feed them fruit he doesn’t like sharing  he gave her Banmaine for the rest of the little swelling  she has left  so she should be back to normal


I’m glad your goat is getting better! I hope you stick around, now that you are here.


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 24, 2021)

Good news on your goat.  Not every lump is CL!  Most are not.  But I still get nervous when I see any swellings or lumps.


----------

